# Hoyt Vantage LTD



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't make the same mistake twice, David! I think I bought your first LTD, and I really like it, and plan to hunt with it this fall, along with a couple of Big Jim's longbows, a Jeffery recurve, and even an Excaliber crossbow. It's all good. BTW, great seller here.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, excellent bows! I absolutely love mine! Most people shy away from the price but worth every penny imo!


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

David is great to deal with. No worries with this seller.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I just bought one and absolutely love it!


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. Any offers?


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

Are they right or left hand bows?


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

David shoots RH.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

This bow still available?


----------



## David Sapp (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought it off David and it's on its way to the Volunteer State right now. I'm more of a stickbow guy and wanted to try a good finger shooting compound. If it doesn't work out, then I can PM you if I decide to sell it and stay with my longbows.

David


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Me too - really enjoy the recurves, but this is an itch I need to scratch also. Let me know if you decide to sell it. Thanks.


----------



## DAVID S. (Sep 14, 2006)

Ya'll sound like me. I get the itch to try the wheels, but it don't last long. Hope you enjoy the bow David.


----------

